# That's my boy...



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

A young farm lad from North Iowa goes off to college, but about 1/3 of the way through the semester, he has foolishly squandered away all of the money his parents gave him.
Then he gets an idea. He calls his daddy. "Dad," he says, "you won't believe the wonders that modern education is coming up with!
Why, they actually have a program here at Iowa State that will teach our dog Ole Blue how to talk!"
"That's absolutely amazing," his father says. "How do I get him in that program?"
"Just send him down here with $1,000," the boy says. I'll get him into the 
course.
So, his father sends the dog and the $1,000. About 2/3 of the way through 
the semester, his money runs out. The boy calls his father again.
"So how's Ole Blue doing, son," his father asks?
"Awesome, Dad, he's talking up a storm," he says,
"but you just won't believe this - they've had such good results with this 
program that they've implemented a new one to teach the animals how to 
READ!"
"READ," says his father, "No kidding! What do I have to do to get him in 
that program?"
Just send $2,500, I'll get him in the class. His father sends the money.
The boy now has a problem. At the end of the year, his father will find out 
that the dog can neither talk, nor read. So he shoots the dog.
When he gets home at the end of the semester, his father is all excited.
"Where's Ole Blue? I just can't wait to see him talk and read something!"
"Dad," the boy says, "I have some grim news." Yesterday morning, just 
before we left to drive home,
Ole Blue was in the living room kicked back in the recliner, reading the 
Wall Street Journal, like he usually does.
Then he turned to me and asked, so, is your daddy still messing around with 
that little redhead who lives in town?
The father says, "I hope you SHOT that son of a ***** before he talks to 
your Mother!"

"I sure did, Dad."


----------

